# Comparison DC Mall Pictures - Glenn Beck's Tea-Bagger Protest vs Obama's Inauguration



## MarcATL

This should help put things in perspective a bit. 








This view gives a better shot of the Mall at Obama's Inauguration:





So much for a MOVEMENT!

*Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!*


----------



## twogreen2c

You are such a tool!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Anyone trying to compare the two events, in any way, is a moron.

And that includes you Marco.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Comparisons can be good if the correct conclusions are drawn from them.

Obama and his folks are far more popular than the StoopidConLeader and her folks.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JakeStarkey said:


> Comparisons can be good if the correct conclusions are drawn from them.
> 
> Obama and his folks are far more popular than the StoopidConLeader and her folks.



They do not compare. Period.

But thanks for joining the moron brigade.


----------



## editec

MarcATL said:


> This should help put things in perspective a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This view gives a better shot of the Mall at Obama's Inauguration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for a MOVEMENT!
> 
> *Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!*


 
Excellent way of comparing the crowds.

One presumes that these images were taken fairly?

That is to say both images were captured at the time when the crowds were gathered in their maximum numbers.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yes, radio, they do compare, and you are wrong.  The facts and the logical interpretation therein prove it.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, radio, they do compare, and you are wrong.  The facts and the logical interpretation therein prove it.



No, they do not.

1) The inauguration was planned for months.
2) The inauguration was a first time in history kind of event
3) The inauguration was promoted, hyped and talked about, rightfully so, all over the media leading up to the event.

The protests yesterday had none of these factors in play.

If you leave out these facts from your equation, your interpretation will be faulty, and not at all logical.

The two do not compare. At all.


----------



## Xenophon

Ah, the attempt to marginalize the protests are well underway.


----------



## Toro

RadiomanATL said:


> Anyone trying to compare the two events, in any way, is a moron.
> 
> And that includes you Marco.



I think you can get a semi-accurate gauge of how many people showed up to the anti-tax event, assuming as editec says, the pictures were taken at the height of the protests.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are misintepreting yesterday's supporting narraative, and that is why your syllogism has fallen.

1) The teaparties have been planning events, including this one, for a long time.
2) Screaming and hating nationally against a bicracial president were the first such a kind of events.
3) The teaparties have been promoted, hyped, and pushed by rightist media right up to the event.

What is true is this.  BHO and the coming legislation are relevant, the Right's resistance is not.


----------



## Toro

Xenophon said:


> Ah, the attempt to marginalize the protests are well underway.



I saw a lot of that during the Iraq War protests.

Of course, with that crew, they protest anything.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Xenophon said:


> Ah, the attempt to marginalize the protests are well underway.



Ah, Xeonphon the mariginal-con.  The Right marginalized itself last November and will not recover for several more cycles.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JakeStarkey said:


> You are misintepreting yesterday's supporting narraative, and that is why your syllogism has fallen.
> 
> 1) The teaparties have been planning events, including this one, for a long time.
> 2) Screaming and hating nationally against a bicracial president were the first such a kind of events.
> 3) The teaparties have been promoted, hyped, and pushed by rightist media right up to the event.
> 
> What is true is this.  BHO and the coming legislation are relevant, the Right's resistance is not.



And yet nothing you posted disproves what I have said. 

The two do not compare. At all.

Or do you really want to say that the pre-inauguration coverage equaled that to the pre-protest coverage in terms of length and depth?


----------



## Xenophon

Looks like wall to wall people right to the capital, doesn't it.

Once again the leftist propaganda brigade falls on it's face.


----------



## chanel

My guess is that it's because the protest was held on a Saturday.  People called out of work on a Monday but weren't willing to give up their precious weekend.  J/K


----------



## RadiomanATL

chanel said:


> My guess is that it's because the protest was held on a Saturday.  People called out of work on a Monday but weren't willing to give up their precious weekend.  J/K



My guess is that the inauguration was legitimately a more historic and more profound event.


----------



## twogreen2c

My first post in response to Marc's original idiotic post was simple.  To anyone who agrees with him, you too are a tool!  Let these morons talk amongst themselves.  Save your energy and intelligence to post in threads where there is some form of rational thinking.


----------



## Toro

RadiomanATL said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that it's because the protest was held on a Saturday.  People called out of work on a Monday but weren't willing to give up their precious weekend.  J/K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that the inauguration was legitimately a more historic and more profound event.
Click to expand...


You can't compare the two.  The inauguration was truly a historic event.  That would have been true if black Republican sworn in.


----------



## MarcATL

The comparisons is relevant, only a moron would say its not.

The RW also LIED, as usual, about the turnout.

Protest Crowd Size Estimate Falsely Attributed to ABC News - ABC News

Only the Far RW nutjobs buzzing about in the hive attended, despite the months and months and months of constant promotion from GB and the FOXNews media, as well as the RW media talk show hosts. Everyone knows that the RW media is a juggernaut and not even their constant promoting produced a desired turnout. Just like Lush Rimbaugh's campaign against Obama didn't stop him from getting elected.

I really hope you rabid RWers keep up with your shenanigans, let the whole of America and the entire world see you for what you really are.


----------



## Si modo

JakeStarkey said:


> You are misintepreting yesterday's supporting narraative, and that is why your syllogism has fallen.
> 
> 1) The teaparties have been planning events, including this one, for a long time.  ....


True, as was the Inauguration.  Cancelled out.



> ].... 2) Screaming and hating nationally against a bicracial president were the first such a kind of events. ....


Not based on facts or reality.  Irrelvant.



> ....  3) The teaparties have been promoted, hyped, and pushed by rightist media right up to the event. ....


And an election was ignored by the media.  Idiotic.



> .... What is true is this.  BHO and the coming legislation are relevant, the Right's resistance is not.


Fascism ignores the opposition.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Toro

MarcATL said:


> The comparisons is relevant, only a moron would say its not.



No, not really.

The inauguration of a black President is truly a historic event.  There will never be another day in history when the first black President is sworn in.  Yesterday was just a tax protest.

A better comparison is to the anti-Iraq war marches or the anti-globalization mob.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Toro said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that it's because the protest was held on a Saturday.  People called out of work on a Monday but weren't willing to give up their precious weekend.  J/K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that the inauguration was legitimately a more historic and more profound event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't compare the two.  The inauguration was truly a historic event.  That would have been true if black Republican sworn in.
Click to expand...


I know. Thats what I've been saying. 

The two are wildly dissimilar events. Both in scope, historical significance and efforts spent on the organization of them.


----------



## RadiomanATL

MarcATL said:


> The comparisons is relevant, only a moron would say its not.
> 
> .



So you're only response is "I know you are but what am I"?

You fail. Class dismissed.


----------



## alan1

JakeStarkey said:


> You are misintepreting yesterday's supporting narraative, and that is why your syllogism has fallen.
> 
> 1) The teaparties have been planning events, including this one, for a long time.
> *2) Screaming and hating nationally against a bicracial president were the first such a kind of events.*
> 3) The teaparties have been promoted, hyped, and pushed by rightist media right up to the event.
> 
> What is true is this.  BHO and the coming legislation are relevant, the Right's resistance is not.



Why do people attempt to bring race into a subject that has nothing to do with race?
Is it because calling it hate and trying to claim that it is racially motivated is just easier than using facts?


----------



## Cold Fusion38

The thing is that these people with their signs DIRECTELY attacking Obama that have NOTHING to do with the "true" issues that they are protesting(would mean a lot more if they had showed up during the last eight years) turns of ANY moderate or independents. My advise to any Republicans is reign in these FAR REICH EXTREMISTS because they are REALLY turning people off. 


Oh and I think the one sign from the first tea party.............MORAN sums up these people.


----------



## Si modo

Cold Fusion38 said:


> The thing is that these people with their signs DIRECTELY attacking Obama that have NOTHING to do with the "true" issues that they are protesting(would mean a lot more if they had showed up during the last eight years) ....


Let's see the source which indicates that these people did not protest the war, for example.  I'd like to know on what you base such a conclusion.


----------



## MarcATL

Michelle Malkin says it was 2 million. Fire and police say 30,000 is being "generous.'

The RW Media is calling it a roaring success. ABC News says...not so much.


----------



## Si modo

MarcATL said:


> .... Fire and police say 30,000 is being "generous.' ....


Source?


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Si modo said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is that these people with their signs DIRECTELY attacking Obama that have NOTHING to do with the "true" issues that they are protesting(would mean a lot more if they had showed up during the last eight years) ....
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see the source which indicates that these people did not protest the war, for example.  I'd like to know on what you base such a conclusion.
Click to expand...






I base my conclusion on the SIGNS they are carrying!!



Read the freaking SIGNS and then tell me that they are protesting health care/ taxes.


And if you could explain where all these "two million" people were during the BUSH admin the one that set our civil liberties and world standing back about 60 years while adding $5 TRILLION to our debt that would be worth reading.


----------



## MarcATL

How I Missed The 2 Million Man Teabagging Flash Mob Today
By kombiz Sunday Sep 13, 2009 8:00am 







			
				The Article said:
			
		

> I apparently missed the largest flash mob in American history today, and it took place just a few blocks from my house. Michelle Malkin and the redstaters have been abuzz about how there were more than two million people marching on Washington today, (that would make it bigger than even the inauguration) but all anyone who wasn't a right-winger saw today was 30,000 to 60,000 right-wingers bused in from around the country.
> 
> Here's what the organizers themselves told us to expect. Dick Armey told the right-wing Newsmax that they're generating hundreds of responses in interest to the 9/12 March. The tea party patriots told us that they were expecting as many as one million to turn out and that they had permits for a one million man march on Washington.
> 
> After reading breathlessly on the twitter feeds of several right-wingers that millions of people were descending on the capital, Michelle Malkin on her blog estimated two million people. I went up to take pictures of crazy signs, of which there were many, many, many, many samples.
> 
> Now, there were real people at the rally. At certain points organizers for different county Republican parties would use a bullhorn to try to round up their members back to the buses for the trip back to Pennsylvania and Virginia. But one would think that after six months of organizing by Fox News and local Republican parties, the 9/12 protests could get more than thirty to sixty thousand people to come out to D.C. After all, there's apparently a groundswell of anger at the President. If nothing else, there's got to be more than 30,000 Republicans who live around the DC area.
> 
> I wanted to provide some perspective about the difference between thirty thousand people and one million people. For reference, the teabaggers were mostly in front of the Capitol and around the Capitol's reflecting pool. For anyone not familiar with DC, they were directly to the east of 3rd Street in Washington.
> 
> For reference, I crossed 3rd Street and took a picture facing west from the Capitol at the Washington Monument, similar to some of the crowd shots we'd seen after the inauguration. Here's the difference between the teabaggers' protest today vs. President Obama's inaguration crowd, which included anywhere from 1 million to 1.5 million people. So, what happened to all that grassroots anger?


How I missed the 2 million man teabagging flash mob today | Crooks and Liars


----------



## Si modo

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is that these people with their signs DIRECTELY attacking Obama that have NOTHING to do with the "true" issues that they are protesting(would mean a lot more if they had showed up during the last eight years) ....
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see the source which indicates that these people did not protest the war, for example.  I'd like to know on what you base such a conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I base my conclusion on the SIGNS they are carrying!!  ....
Click to expand...

What signs that were carried at both cause you to conclude that there was no intersection of the two sets.  Get specific.





> ....  Read the freaking SIGNS and then tell me that they are protesting health care/ taxes.  ....


I did; most were.




> ....  And if you could explain where all these "two million" people were during the BUSH admin the one that set our civil liberties and world standing back about 60 years while adding $5 TRILLION to our debt that would be worth reading.


Many, perhaps most, were pissed off with the administration, that's where.

Now, source?  All I see is your gut feel and that gut feel doesn't even make much logical sense.


----------



## MarcATL

Si modo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Fire and police say 30,000 is being "generous.' ....
> 
> 
> 
> Source?
Click to expand...


Shuster: "Freedomworks says their dc demonstration attracted 30,000 people. Park police official says that is being 'generous.' " | Media Matters for America

Its funny how the Iraq war got practically NO media coverage and the protests were ongoing and they DWARFED each and every or any Tea-Bag party you can produce.

Yet, these minuscule RWer screaming schmucks get constant coverage over their false protests and faux outrage.

Liberal Media at work huh?


----------



## Si modo

MarcATL said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Fire and police say 30,000 is being "generous.' ....
> 
> 
> 
> Source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shuster: "Freedomworks says their dc demonstration attracted 30,000 people. Park police official says that is being 'generous.' " | Media Matters for America...
Click to expand...

Mark, that's from a guy's Twitter account.  (I bet you knew better than to try a Twitter account as a source with me.)

Cheers.


----------



## MarcATL

Lets review some of these pics and examine their merits shall we?




































And this is but a fraction of the folly. Many more where they came from.


----------



## MarcATL

Si modo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuster: "Freedomworks says their dc demonstration attracted 30,000 people. Park police official says that is being 'generous.' " | Media Matters for America...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mark, that's from a guy's Twitter account.  (I bet you knew better than to try a Twitter account as a source with me.)
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

That "guy" is David Shuster, a professional news reporter.


Thanks.


----------



## HUGGY

RadiomanATL said:


> Anyone trying to compare the two events, in any way, is a moron.
> 
> And that includes you Marco.



And that includes anyone that isn't aware that the neo con morons had been working on this protest since early in the year.  At least 8 months.  How long was Obamas inauguration planned and implemented?  Where were all the wack wing celebrities?  800,000 vist DC every week.   80,000???  There were ten times that number looking at the sights.


----------



## Liability

RadiomanATL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, radio, they do compare, and you are wrong.  The facts and the logical interpretation therein prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they do not.
> 
> 1) The inauguration was planned for months.
> 2) The inauguration was a first time in history kind of event
> 3) The inauguration was promoted, hyped and talked about, rightfully so, all over the media leading up to the event.
> 
> The protests yesterday had none of these factors in play.
> 
> If you leave out these facts from your equation, your interpretation will be faulty, and not at all logical.
> 
> The two do not compare. At all.
Click to expand...



Not to mention (he said as he went ahead and mentioned it) --

the Inauguration was a one time event held in just one location on that one day.

The Tea Parties have been held all over and on many days and are still on-going.

The crowd comparison in those photos is pretty misleading even standing alone, for a number of reasons.  But more to the point, the Tea Parties are not a stand-alone event.


----------



## Si modo

Emotions can make some say the oddest things.  I suppose the anti-war protesters must be ignored because of this.


----------



## alan1

MarcATL said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Fire and police say 30,000 is being "generous.' ....
> 
> 
> 
> Source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shuster: "Freedomworks says their dc demonstration attracted 30,000 people. Park police official says that is being 'generous.' " | Media Matters for America
> 
> *Its funny how the Iraq war got practically NO media coverage and the protests were ongoing and they DWARFED each and every or any Tea-Bag party you can produce.*
> 
> Yet, these minuscule RWer screaming schmucks get constant coverage over their false protests and faux outrage.
> 
> Liberal Media at work huh?
Click to expand...

Bwahahahaha.
Hey, do you remember all the media coverage Cindy Sheehan got when she protested the war at a place called Crawford Texas?
Do you remember all the media coverage Cindy Sheehan got when she protested the war at a place called Martha's Vineyard?
At both protests, a sitting president was on vacation at the time.  Which one did the media ignore?


----------



## MarcATL

Not a stand-alone" event huh?

Wasn't the 9-12 tea-bag party supposed to be THE end-all and be-all tea-bag protest to end all protests?

Weren't GB and FOXNews as well as the entire RW radio and media camp touting it as the march around Jericho?

What happened?

It was a BUST...face it RWers.

You lost. You lose. You're losers.

Case closed.


----------



## Si modo

MarcATL said:


> ....
> 
> You lost. You lose. You're losers.
> 
> Case closed.


I'll have to remember this debate tactic.  All I have to do is type something indicating that I win and the case is closed.  Cool.


----------



## Liability

MarcATL said:


> Not a stand-alone" event huh?
> 
> Wasn't the 9-12 tea-bag party supposed to be THE end-all and be-all tea-bag protest to end all protests?
> 
> Weren't GB and FOXNews as well as the entire RW radio and media camp touting it as the march around Jericho?
> 
> What happened?
> 
> It was a BUST...face it RWers.
> 
> You lost. You lose. You're losers.
> 
> Case closed.




IF the case is closed, the verdict is you just got your ass handed to you in a sack.

In deference to your ignorance, you can have the case reopened so you can try again (albeit vainly) to make a valid point.

The Washington DC event was not a stand alone.  And the Tea Parties are far from over.  And no, the DC protest was NEVER supposed to be "THE end-all and be-all tea-bag protest to end all protests?"  Why do you think making crap like that up will assist you in your propaganda efforts?  



			
				you said:
			
		

> Weren't GB and FOXNews as well as the entire RW radio and media camp touting it as the march around Jericho?



No.  Again, you making crap up is simply not even marginally persuasive.  It just ruins any hope you might ever have of obtaining credibility

Your false label that the event was a "bust" is more dishonesty from you.  It was a success and that's why guys like you are here trying to make it look like a failure.  If it had actually been beneath notice, you guys would not be trying so hard to employ the fallacy of ad hominem against it.  You wouldn't be taking note of it and thus giving it even more publicity if it had never amounted to anything in the first place.

It is the fact that it was a huge success that has unmanned you loser libbies.

Try again, though.  Feel free!


----------



## Si modo

MarcATL said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shuster: "Freedomworks says their dc demonstration attracted 30,000 people. Park police official says that is being 'generous.' " | Media Matters for America...
> 
> 
> 
> Mark, that's from a guy's Twitter account.  (I bet you knew better than to try a Twitter account as a source with me.)
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That "guy" is David Shuster, a professional news reporter.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

He may be, but that does nothing to his credibility on estimating crowd numbers.  I have to wonder about a 'professional news reporter' who can't even name a source.  Your mileage varies on what you will question, obviously.


----------



## Maple

editec said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should help put things in perspective a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This view gives a better shot of the Mall at Obama's Inauguration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for a MOVEMENT!
> 
> *Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent way of comparing the crowds.
> 
> One presumes that these images were taken fairly?
> 
> That is to say both images were captured at the time when the crowds were gathered in their maximum numbers.
Click to expand...


I am not so sure, I have seen other pictures where that mall is packed full and protestors are filling the streets, still no officail count but even ABC a very liberal network estimated it at 1.2 million and some go as high as 2 million that picture you are showing is one that was early on, people were piling in there.

It's also all over the front page of my newspaper, so don't think for a minute that this is going to end, it's not, people, democrats and independents alike are sick and tired of the, spending on steroids, we have witnessed not just with the dems but repubs too.


----------



## Maple

HUGGY said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone trying to compare the two events, in any way, is a moron.
> 
> And that includes you Marco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that includes anyone that isn't aware that the neo con morons had been working on this protest since early in the year.  At least 8 months.  How long was Obamas inauguration planned and implemented?  Where were all the wack wing celebrities?  800,000 vist DC every week.   80,000???  There were ten times that number looking at the sights.
Click to expand...


Where were all the wacko celebrities???? That's funny, Barbara Striesand types???, they belong to your liberal la la land club. Out of touch and out of sight.


----------



## MarcATL

We'll see who wins and who loses in due time. 2010 is coming up and I know RWers have high hopes.

There WILL be some form of Health Care Reform and Americans will LOVE it.

RWers have their talking points and beliefs and Liberals and PRogressives have theirs, doesn't seem that there will be much changing of minds. We'll just have to watch and see how things turn out.

Personally, I believe I will be smiling a lot in the upcoming months a year concerning the political future.

I hope you RWers can say the same, well...actually I don't, but its a nice thing to say.

LOL!!!


----------



## Avatar4321

Seems like a rather significant movement going by the pictures. pretending that there arent alot of people there seems rather stupid.


----------



## MarcATL

Maple said:


> I am not so sure, I have seen other pictures where that mall is packed full and protestors are filling the streets, still no officail count but even ABC a very liberal network estimated it at 1.2 million and some go as high as 2 million that picture you are showing is one that was early on, people were piling in there.
> 
> It's also all over the front page of my newspaper, so don't think for a minute that this is going to end, it's not, people, democrats and independents alike are sick and tired of the, spending on steroids, we have witnessed not just with the dems but repubs too.



Really?

Protest Crowd Size Estimate Falsely Attributed to ABC News - ABC News

You lie!!


----------



## Si modo

MarcATL said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not so sure, I have seen other pictures where that mall is packed full and protestors are filling the streets, still no officail count but even ABC a very liberal network estimated it at 1.2 million and some go as high as 2 million that picture you are showing is one that was early on, people were piling in there.
> 
> It's also all over the front page of my newspaper, so don't think for a minute that this is going to end, it's not, people, democrats and independents alike are sick and tired of the, spending on steroids, we have witnessed not just with the dems but repubs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Protest Crowd Size Estimate Falsely Attributed to ABC News - ABC News
> 
> You lie!!
Click to expand...

Mark, you may want to try to read your sources carefully:  





> .... approximately 60,000 to 70,000 people flooded Pennsylvania Ave, according to the Washington DC Fire Department. ....



PA Ave is just ONE of the venues of the protest yesterday.  It took place on the Mall, Lafayette Square, E St., the Hill, etc.  So, the best one can say is there were in excess of 60-70K, basing numbers on your source.

First you posted a Twitter post by a reporter as 'proof' that there were 30K persons.  Now you post an estimate of the numbers on PA Ave. which is just one part of the entire venue.  You're not making a solid point.


----------



## Maple

Now this if from the Huffington Post about the estimate of people, now for all you libs this is your own paper. Please read the second paragraph, there's your numbers, not an early morning picture.

Tea Party Washington D.C. PHOTOS: Conservative Protesters Rally Against Big Government

Here ya go-

 Get Breaking News Alerts 

never spam
 Share Print CommentsSCROLL DOWN FOR PHOTOS FROM TODAY'S RALLY

(AP) WASHINGTON &#8212; Tens of thousands of people marched to the U.S. Capitol on Saturday, carrying signs with slogans such as "Obamacare makes me sick" as they protested the president's health care plan and what they say is out-of-control spending.

The line of protesters spread across Pennsylvania Avenue for blocks, all the way to the capitol, according to the D.C. Homeland Security and Emergency Management Agency. People were chanting "enough, enough" and "We the People." Others yelled "You lie, you lie!" and "Pelosi has to go," referring to California congresswoman Nancy Pelosi.

I don't think that D.C Homeland Security and Emergency Management Agency would underestimate the crowd, obviously the mall got full and then they spread out in the streets. BTW, the day before this protest the White House stated that they had no knowledge of a tea party, now does that not make you feel all warm and cuddly when you go to bed at night. LOL


----------



## MarcATL

Its not "our own paper" its a valid news source. Perhaps will be one of the FEW standing media sources when the media fallout is all said and done.

@Si Modo: I know what I posted.

Its somewhere between 30K and 70K.

Big deal considering all the hoopla thats been made about it since about, oh...January.

LOL!!


----------



## Si modo

MarcATL said:


> Its not "our own paper" its a valid news source. Perhaps will be one of the FEW standing media sources when the media fallout is all said and done.
> 
> @Si Modo: I know what I posted.
> 
> Its somewhere between 30K and 70K.
> 
> Big deal considering all the hoopla thats been made about it since about, oh...January.
> 
> LOL!!


So, it's 30-70K *on PA Ave*.  Okie doke, for grins, we'll go with that until some official estimates come out.  You are aware that the Mall is not PA Ave, right?  And that the Hill is not PA Ave, right?  And that E Street NW and 14th NW is not PA Ave, right?


----------



## Avatar4321

MarcATL said:


> Its not "our own paper" its a valid news source. Perhaps will be one of the FEW standing media sources when the media fallout is all said and done.
> 
> @Si Modo: I know what I posted.
> 
> Its somewhere between 30K and 70K.
> 
> Big deal considering all the hoopla thats been made about it since about, oh...January.
> 
> LOL!!



You know the ironic thing here is we are all laughing at how deep in the sand your head is when your own sources dont even agree with you.


----------



## Avatar4321

Si modo said:


> So, it's 30-70K *on PA Ave*.  Okie doke, for grins, we'll go with that until some official estimates come out.  You are aware that the Mall is not PA Ave, right?  And that the Hill is not PA Ave, right?  And that E Street NW and 14th NW is not PA Ave, right?



Course he does. but he doesnt care about being accurate.

Quite honestly, it doesnt matter what the official count was. There were lots of people there, you can tell by the pictures. To pretend there werent is just plain dishonest.


----------



## Si modo

Avatar4321 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's 30-70K *on PA Ave*.  Okie doke, for grins, we'll go with that until some official estimates come out.  You are aware that the Mall is not PA Ave, right?  And that the Hill is not PA Ave, right?  And that E Street NW and 14th NW is not PA Ave, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Course he does. but he doesnt care about being accurate.
> 
> Quite honestly, it doesnt matter what the official count was. There were lots of people there, you can tell by the pictures. To pretend there werent is just plain dishonest.
Click to expand...

Perhaps.  Mark really is an OK dude with a pretty big heart.  So, I'm being biased.

Anyway, often emotions get in the way of a rational analysis.  Thing is, just emoting doesn't really do anything to persuade those not already on the same bandwagon as the emoter.  I see no purpose to that - no change in numbers at all.


----------



## Maple

MarcATL said:


> Its not "our own paper" its a valid news source. Perhaps will be one of the FEW standing media sources when the media fallout is all said and done.
> 
> @Si Modo: I know what I posted.
> 
> Its somewhere between 30K and 70K.
> 
> Big deal considering all the hoopla thats been made about it since about, oh...January.
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't know but here's some more pictures and when you take into account that even an announcer at MSNBC was impressed with the number of people, we can only wait for the tally. This video shows the people out in the streets, it's an MSNBC web cam.
> 
> Hot Air » Blog Archive » How big was the crowd in D.C. today?


----------



## MarcATL

Hey RWers...why didn't Glenn Beck show up at his OWN event?

Any takers?


----------



## HUGGY

Maple said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone trying to compare the two events, in any way, is a moron.
> 
> And that includes you Marco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that includes anyone that isn't aware that the neo con morons had been working on this protest since early in the year.  At least 8 months.  How long was Obamas inauguration planned and implemented?  Where were all the wack wing celebrities?  800,000 vist DC every week.   80,000???  There were ten times that number looking at the sights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where were all the wacko celebrities???? That's funny, Barbara Striesand types???, they belong to your liberal la la land club. Out of touch and out of sight.
Click to expand...


That's why you have permanent standing on my list.  You are willfully ignorant.  I hate Babs.
I'm talkin about the steaming sacks of liquid shit like Beck, limpdick and that nazi hannity.


----------



## Maple

Maple said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not "our own paper" its a valid news source. Perhaps will be one of the FEW standing media sources when the media fallout is all said and done.
> 
> @Si Modo: I know what I posted.
> 
> Its somewhere between 30K and 70K.
> 
> Big deal considering all the hoopla thats been made about it since about, oh...January.
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't know but here's some more pictures and when you take into account that even an announcer at MSNBC was impressed with the number of people, we can only wait for the tally. This video shows the people out in the streets, it's an MSNBC web cam.
> 
> Hot Air » Blog Archive » How big was the crowd in D.C. today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, I really have to wonder about you libs, remember Ted Kennedy, his funeral was very recent,, do ya think those flags might be at half-mast because of him.
> 
> Two videos of the crowd for you to peruse. One is a time-lapse from a traffic cam of people gathering this morning, the other is of MSNBC anchor Alex Witt marveling at the scale of the rally. Believe it or not, there were lefties speculating on Twitter today that the photo Michelle posted this morning was bogus because the flag in the foreground appears to be at half-mast; it must have been a photo of a lefty protest from years ago, the theory went, for surely the right couldn&#8217;t muster a throng of that size. Compare it to the videos, though, and you&#8217;ll see that the shot&#8217;s obviously from today. Alas, 9/12 Truth, we hardly knew ye!
> 
> Hot Air » Blog Archive » How big was the crowd in D.C. today?
Click to expand...


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Si modo said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see the source which indicates that these people did not protest the war, for example.  I'd like to know on what you base such a conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I base my conclusion on the SIGNS they are carrying!!  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What signs that were carried at both cause you to conclude that there was no intersection of the two sets.  Get specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....  Read the freaking SIGNS and then tell me that they are protesting health care/ taxes.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did; most were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....  And if you could explain where all these "two million" people were during the BUSH admin the one that set our civil liberties and world standing back about 60 years while adding $5 TRILLION to our debt that would be worth reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many, perhaps most, were pissed off with the administration, that's where.
> 
> Now, source?  All I see is your gut feel and that gut feel doesn't even make much logical sense.
Click to expand...






Oh so they were "PISSED" at the Bush admin but were just too lazy to do anything about it.......That's your explanation!!??? Pretty fing WEAK!


----------



## Si modo

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I base my conclusion on the SIGNS they are carrying!!  ....
> 
> 
> 
> What signs that were carried at both cause you to conclude that there was no intersection of the two sets.  Get specific.
> 
> 
> 
> I did; most were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....  And if you could explain where all these "two million" people were during the BUSH admin the one that set our civil liberties and world standing back about 60 years while adding $5 TRILLION to our debt that would be worth reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many, perhaps most, were pissed off with the administration, that's where.
> 
> Now, source?  All I see is your gut feel and that gut feel doesn't even make much logical sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so they were "PISSED" at the Bush admin but were just too lazy to do anything about it.......That's your explanation!!??? Pretty fing WEAK!
Click to expand...

LMAO.  Do you have a source (or any logic) that allows you to conclude that none of those protesting yesterday protested the war?  All I see is your gut feel and continued dodging.  That's nothing - at all - well, except your emoting.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

All I know is they weren't protesting the MASSIVE defict spending by Bush care to prove me wrong?


----------



## Modbert

RadiomanATL said:


> No, they do not.
> 
> 1) The inauguration was planned for months.
> 2) The inauguration was a first time in history kind of event
> 3) The inauguration was promoted, hyped and talked about, rightfully so, all over the media leading up to the event.
> 
> The protests yesterday had none of these factors in play.
> 
> If you leave out these facts from your equation, your interpretation will be faulty, and not at all logical.
> 
> The two do not compare. At all.



For the record, this event was in planning since March.

This is also a first time in history kind of event considering the circumstances.

This protest was also promoted, hyped, and talked about all over the media.

I'm not so sure if the crowd number is 60,000 to 70,000 considering the pictures. However, Sinatra had a good number with 200,000. For some reason, Republicans are obsessed with trying to make this event have more people than when Obama was sworn in. Perhaps some of them believe that by doing so, their "revolution" will seem legit and should be taken further. 

Edit: What I find hilarious is instead of dismissing the obvious ignorant number by the Democrat who said it. Republicans have taken the 2 million number as it if it were the truth.



> "It looks like Saturday's event is going to be a huge gathering, estimates ranging from hundreds of thousands to 2 million people," Doug Thornell, an aide to Rep. Chris Van Hollen, D-Md., wrote in a memo obtained by FOXNews.com.
> 
> But conservatives believe the memo is ploy to inflate expectations for the turnout anticipating that it will fall short.
> 
> "It's an old political tactic to get out in front and make wild projections and when they're not met, claim their opponents don't have the juice," said Pete Sepp, a spokesman for the National Taxpayers Union, one of the organizers of the rally.


----------



## AllieBaba

jakestarkey said:


> xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, the attempt to marginalize the protests are well underway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah, xeonphon the mariginal-con.  The right marginalized itself last november and will not recover for several more cycles.
Click to expand...


2010.


----------



## Si modo

Cold Fusion38 said:


> All I know is they weren't protesting the MASSIVE defict spending by Bush care to prove me wrong?


Prove what wrong?  Your gut feel?  You are entitled to your feelings, but I work with facts typically.

I can say I was at this protest and two anti-war protests in DC.  That's rather irrelevant, though as it's just anecdotal.  I might wonder how you feel about that, but I don't.


----------



## JakeStarkey

2010 - that will be the cycle that the Democrats take veto proof 2/3d majorities in both chambers of Congress.  Thanks for pointing that date out, alli.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Sorry Si but the FACT is they weren't protesting the deficit spending by Bush but now that a Dem is doing the spending they are suddenly OUTRAGED. Hm interesting doncha think?


----------



## Dr.House

Xenophon said:


> Ah, the attempt to marginalize the protests are well underway.



The KOS Kids got their marching orders and, like little lemmings, perform their assigned duties...


----------



## Si modo

Si modo said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is they weren't protesting the MASSIVE defict spending by Bush care to prove me wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Prove what wrong?  Your gut feel?  You are entitled to your feelings, but I work with facts typically.
> 
> I can say I was at this protest and two anti-war protests in DC.  That's rather irrelevant, though as it's just anecdotal.  I might wonder how you feel about that, but I don't.
Click to expand...




Cold Fusion38 said:


> Sorry Si but the FACT is they weren't protesting the deficit spending by Bush but now that a Dem is doing the spending they are suddenly OUTRAGED. Hm interesting doncha think?


Don't be sorry for having just feelings.  It's quite OK.  But, most who post here probably don't give a damn what you feel.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Show me ONE tax protest during the Bush admin.


----------



## Modbert

Dr.House said:


> The KOS Kids got their marching orders and, like little lemmings, perform their assigned duties...



Of course, all of those protesters came there with signs, chanting, etc were there all by themselves. It makes no difference that lobbyists were funding the event yesterday. However, whenever someone on the Left has a different opinion from that, they're obviously under marching orders.


----------



## Dr.House

Modbert said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> The KOS Kids got their marching orders and, like little lemmings, perform their assigned duties...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, all of those protesters came there with signs, chanting, etc were there all by themselves. It makes no difference that lobbyists were funding the event yesterday. However, whenever someone on the Left has a different opinion from that, they're obviously under marching orders.
Click to expand...


You're such a good little lemming...

Mocking and belittling good, peaceful protest against your 0ssiah...

Make sure you call them all racists too...


----------



## geauxtohell

The conservatives decided to tea bag Washington, again?

I must have missed that.

The balls those people have.


----------



## Modbert

Dr.House said:


> You're such a good little lemming...
> 
> Mocking and belittling good, peaceful protest against your 0ssiah...
> 
> Make sure you call them all racists too...



Look at the funny little partisan who thinks he's witty. I love how you make such false accusations against me. If you even bothered to read any of my posts, you'd see that I am one of Obama's biggest critics on the Left. I don't support him half as much as I use to since he's taken office. However, I don't expect you to realize such facts, just continue to be ignorant and see the world as black and white. Must be fun being delusional.


----------



## Terry

I've been watching these threads now for days and it is apparent to me that this march on DC is something the progressive's feel threatened by.  They have constantly done all they can to try and discredit, mock, and attack non-stop.  Just like they tried with anyone perceived to be a threat ala Glenn Beck.  They even organized to boycott Beck's sponsors only to fail.  Yes I would say that this March hit a big nerve.  They are going nuts because well, their talking points of they are in the majority is threatened.  They know they have to keep that facade going.

It doesn't matter the total amount of marchers, the fact it was much more then ANYONE expected speaks volumes and they know it.


----------



## Si modo

Modbert said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a good little lemming...
> 
> Mocking and belittling good, peaceful protest against your 0ssiah...
> 
> Make sure you call them all racists too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the funny little partisan who thinks he's witty. I love how you make such false accusations against me. If you even bothered to read any of my posts, you'd see that I am one of Obama's biggest critics on the Left. I don't support him half as much as I use to since he's taken office. However, I don't expect you to realize such facts, just continue to be ignorant and see the world as black and white. Must be fun being delusional.
Click to expand...

So, what's your beef with the protesters?  (Third time I've asked you.)


----------



## HUGGY

Dr.House said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> The KOS Kids got their marching orders and, like little lemmings, perform their assigned duties...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, all of those protesters came there with signs, chanting, etc were there all by themselves. It makes no difference that lobbyists were funding the event yesterday. However, whenever someone on the Left has a different opinion from that, they're obviously under marching orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're such a good little lemming...
> 
> Mocking and belittling good, peaceful protest against your 0ssiah...
> 
> Make sure you call them all racists too...
Click to expand...


So what country and CinC do you support during this time of war sport?


----------



## Modbert

Si modo said:


> So, what's your beef with the protesters?  (Third time I've asked you.)



They're the same people who condemned the Left when they had Iraq War Protests and called them radicals. Now, since they feel "threatened" by Obama due to scare tactics, they're doing the exact same thing except worse.

Even back then, I never really saw anyone say we need to spill the blood of the tyrants, or the tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time. I didn't see Liberals bringing guns near Bush's rallies considering this country's history.

My beef with the protesters is that they're merely falling into the Health Care Lobbyists bait. Yesterday's protest was highly funded by those lobbyists. Many of them are sprouting false statements, and willing to incite violence. Peaceful Protest is nice, what could of easily turned into a riot yesterday was not. If it weren't for the fact that yesterday's rally was filled with lies and everything I wouldn't of minded it so much.


----------



## Zona

MarcATL said:


> Michelle Malkin says it was 2 million. Fire and police say 30,000 is being "generous.'
> 
> The RW Media is calling it a roaring success. ABC News says...not so much.



Michelle Freakin Malkin said it was 2 million?  That means there were tens of hundreds there.  LOL

Michelle Malkin....LOL.  This is the measure of truth for the righty's?


----------



## Dr.House

Modbert said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a good little lemming...
> 
> Mocking and belittling good, peaceful protest against your 0ssiah...
> 
> Make sure you call them all racists too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the funny little partisan who thinks he's witty. I love how you make such false accusations against me. If you even bothered to read any of my posts, you'd see that I am one of Obama's biggest critics on the Left. I don't support him half as much as I use to since he's taken office. However, I don't expect you to realize such facts, just continue to be ignorant and see the world as black and white. Must be fun being delusional.
Click to expand...


I only read your posts in threads I'm interested in, but most of what I see is anti-right from you...  

The fact is that the protest was an awesome show of how much Americans are disgruntled with the actions of the boi king...  

How you could be against that only shows your true colors....


----------



## elvis

Dr.House said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a good little lemming...
> 
> Mocking and belittling good, peaceful protest against your 0ssiah...
> 
> Make sure you call them all racists too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the funny little partisan who thinks he's witty. I love how you make such false accusations against me. If you even bothered to read any of my posts, you'd see that I am one of Obama's biggest critics on the Left. I don't support him half as much as I use to since he's taken office. However, I don't expect you to realize such facts, just continue to be ignorant and see the world as black and white. Must be fun being delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only read your posts in threads I'm interested in, but most of what I see is anti-right from you...
> 
> The fact is that the protest was an awesome show of how much Americans are disgruntled with the actions of the boi king...
> 
> How you could be against that only shows your true colors....
Click to expand...


might not wanna use the word "colors".  that could be construed as racist.


----------



## elvis

MarcATL said:


> Michelle Malkin says it was 2 million. Fire and police say 30,000 is being "generous.'
> 
> The RW Media is calling it a roaring success. ABC News says...not so much.



go play with your transformers.  After that, it's time for your daily worship of Obaminous Prime.


----------



## Dr.House

Modbert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's your beef with the protesters?  (Third time I've asked you.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're the same people who condemned the Left when they had Iraq War Protests and called them radicals. Now, since they feel "threatened" by Obama due to scare tactics, they're doing the exact same thing except worse.
> 
> Even back then, I never really saw anyone say we need to spill the blood of the tyrants, or the tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time. I didn't see Liberals bringing guns near Obama's rallies considering this country's history.
> 
> My beef with the protesters is that they're merely falling into the Health Care Lobbyists bait. *Yesterday's protest was highly funded by those lobbyists. *Many of them are sprouting false statements, and willing to incite violence. Peaceful Protest is nice, what could of easily turned into a riot yesterday was not. If it weren't for the fact that yesterday's rally was filled with lies and everything I wouldn't of minded it so much.
Click to expand...


Bolded is pure bullshit....


----------



## elvis

Zona said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Malkin says it was 2 million. Fire and police say 30,000 is being "generous.'
> 
> The RW Media is calling it a roaring success. ABC News says...not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Freakin Malkin said it was 2 million?  That means there were tens of hundreds there.  LOL
> 
> Michelle Malkin....LOL.  This is the measure of truth for the righty's?
Click to expand...


fuck off, Eva.


----------



## Dr.House

elvis3577 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the funny little partisan who thinks he's witty. I love how you make such false accusations against me. If you even bothered to read any of my posts, you'd see that I am one of Obama's biggest critics on the Left. I don't support him half as much as I use to since he's taken office. However, I don't expect you to realize such facts, just continue to be ignorant and see the world as black and white. Must be fun being delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only read your posts in threads I'm interested in, but most of what I see is anti-right from you...
> 
> The fact is that the protest was an awesome show of how much Americans are disgruntled with the actions of the boi king...
> 
> How you could be against that only shows your true colors....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> might not wanna use the word "colors".  that could be construed as racist.
Click to expand...


lol...





I'll keep an eye out for the ACLU as a safety precaution...


----------



## Modbert

Dr.House said:


> I only read your posts in threads I'm interested in, but most of what I see is anti-right from you...
> 
> The fact is that the protest was an awesome show of how much Americans are disgruntled with the actions of the boi king...
> 
> How you could be against that only shows your true colors....



I'm not anti-right, I'm more anti-Republican than anything. Just like I'm Anti-Democrat pretty much as well. You seemed to have missed my posts where I call the majority of Democrats weak spine individuals who I wouldn't trust to take out my garbage.

The "boi King"? The man was elected President of the United States whether you like it or not. I didn't like it when Bush got elected looking back, however, I accepted the fact he was the President. And it's people like you, who are the hypocrites at the end of the day.


----------



## Si modo

Modbert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's your beef with the protesters?  (Third time I've asked you.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're the same people who condemned the Left when they had Iraq War Protests and called them radicals. ....
Click to expand...

On what do you base this generalization?  I know plenty of conservatives who were against the war and who were there yesterday.  I have been at two anti-war protest and at the protest yesterday.

Assuming that there is no intesection in those two sets (protesters yesterday and those against the war) is faulty logic.  Thus, the rest of your post is irrelevant.


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only read your posts in threads I'm interested in, but most of what I see is anti-right from you...
> 
> The fact is that the protest was an awesome show of how much Americans are disgruntled with the actions of the boi king...
> 
> How you could be against that only shows your true colors....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not anti-right, I'm more anti-Republican than anything. Just like I'm Anti-Democrat pretty much as well. You seemed to have missed my posts where I call the majority of Democrats weak spine individuals who I wouldn't trust to take out my garbage.
> 
> The "boi King"? The man was elected President of the United States whether you like it or not. I didn't like it when Bush got elected looking back, however, I accepted the fact he was the President. And it's people like you, who are the hypocrites at the end of the day.
Click to expand...


how is he a hypocrite?  he dislikes the democrats more than he dislikes the republicans.  so what?


----------



## Dr.House

Modbert said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only read your posts in threads I'm interested in, but most of what I see is anti-right from you...
> 
> The fact is that the protest was an awesome show of how much Americans are disgruntled with the actions of the boi king...
> 
> How you could be against that only shows your true colors....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not anti-right, I'm more anti-Republican than anything. Just like I'm Anti-Democrat pretty much as well. You seemed to have missed my posts where I call the majority of Democrats weak spine individuals who I wouldn't trust to take out my garbage.
Click to expand...

Yeah...  Must have...

Did you vote for Barry?



> The "boi King"? The man was elected President of the United States whether you like it or not. I didn't like it when Bush got elected looking back, however, I accepted the fact he was the President. And it's people like you, who are the hypocrites at the end of the day.


I've yet to see me being hypocritical of anything...


----------



## elvis

Dr.House said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only read your posts in threads I'm interested in, but most of what I see is anti-right from you...
> 
> The fact is that the protest was an awesome show of how much Americans are disgruntled with the actions of the boi king...
> 
> How you could be against that only shows your true colors....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not anti-right, I'm more anti-Republican than anything. Just like I'm Anti-Democrat pretty much as well. You seemed to have missed my posts where I call the majority of Democrats weak spine individuals who I wouldn't trust to take out my garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...  Must have...
> 
> Did you vote for Barry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "boi King"? The man was elected President of the United States whether you like it or not. I didn't like it when Bush got elected looking back, however, I accepted the fact he was the President. And it's people like you, who are the hypocrites at the end of the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've yet to see me being hypocritical of anything...
Click to expand...


he wasn't old enough to vote for anyone but he would have voted for Barry.


----------



## rdean

The number of people doesn't matter.  What is strange is that Health Care CEO's make salaries in the tens of millions.  For every ten million paid to a CEO, how many patients needing surgery has been dropped?  That's what the Republicans are fighting for.  For the right to be "scammed".


And yet, when they are laughed at, they become so upset.


----------



## Dr.House

elvis3577 said:


> he wasn't old enough to vote for anyone but he would have voted for Barry.



A vote for Barry would have been a vote for the far-left...

It wasn't just R's at this protest...  There were I's and unhappy D's as well...


----------



## Zona

Dr.House said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he wasn't old enough to vote for anyone but he would have voted for Barry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vote for Barry would have been a vote for the far-left...
> 
> It wasn't just R's at this protest...  There were I's and unhappy D's as well...
Click to expand...


Link please.  (A real one, not a photo shopped one this time perhaps?)


----------



## Dr.House

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he wasn't old enough to vote for anyone but he would have voted for Barry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vote for Barry would have been a vote for the far-left...
> 
> It wasn't just R's at this protest...  There were I's and unhappy D's as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link please.  (A real one, not a photo shopped one this time perhaps?)
Click to expand...


You want a link to my brother in law, AutoZona?

He doesn't have a website and I'm not giving you his phone number...  You'd likely stalk him...


----------



## elvis

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> A vote for Barry would have been a vote for the far-left...
> 
> It wasn't just R's at this protest...  There were I's and unhappy D's as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link please.  (A real one, not a photo shopped one this time perhaps?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a link to my brother in law, AutoZona?
> 
> He doesn't have a website and I'm not giving you his phone number...  You'd likely stalk him...
Click to expand...


threaten to give him a rimjob, maybe.


----------



## Dr.House

elvis3577 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link please.  (A real one, not a photo shopped one this time perhaps?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want a link to my brother in law, AutoZona?
> 
> He doesn't have a website and I'm not giving you his phone number...  You'd likely stalk him...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> threaten to give him a rimjob, maybe.
Click to expand...


That's another reason to keep AutoZona away from my BIL....


----------



## Modbert

Dr.House said:


> Bolded is pure bullshit....



No, it's right. 09.12.09 March on Washington | The Tea Party Movement Goes to Capitol Hill

Look at the sponsors:

*FreedomWorks Foundation:*

FreedomWorks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> FreedomWorks is a conservative non-profit organization based in Washington D.C., United States. FreedomWorks trains volunteer activists and wages campaigns to encourage them to mobilize, engage fellow citizens, and influence their political representatives



- Just change that to ACORN and Liberal and you'd be flipping the fuck out.



> President and CEO Matt Kibbe, a former aide to Republican Representative Dan Miller and a former staffer at the Republican National Committee,


 There's also Dick Armey, corporate shrill. The man has publicly stated that America's #1 foreign policy should be to protect Israel, not America obviously.

It should be pointed out the following before I continue:

FreedomWorks not free: $10K to participate in D.C. tea party march - Ben Smith - POLITICO.com



> FreedomWorks, the conservative group organizing much of the "tea party" movement, has riled allies by charging hefty fees to participate in a Sept. 12 March on Washington aimed at bringing the movement's broad anti-government agenda &#8212; n*otably, opposition to health care changes &#8212; to Capitol Hill.*
> 
> FreedomWorks, which is chaired by former House Majority Leader Dick Armey, is *charging other groups a minimum of $10,000 for the right to distribute material to the activists gathered for the march, and to attach their own names to the event.* _*The group has raised its rates*_ from an initial fee schedule, which would put a group's name on the website for free, and would allow it to distribute materials for $2,500.
> 
> *Groups can also pay to have a speaker address a rally and workshops, with $10,000 securing a prime Saturday afternoon speaking slot, according to the fee schedule, obtained by POLITICO and printed after the jump.*
> 
> The organization is citing the event's increasing cost in justifying the increased price to conservative allies, one of whom disclosed the details to POLITICO.
> 
> "Their 'organizing' is tending to dominate and overformalize what would&#8217;ve otherwise been a more 'freelance' protest," wrote the conservative, who also complained of FreedomWorks' move to "own" the entire event by controlling access both to workshops and to the march itself.
> 
> A spokesman for FreedomWorks, Adam Brandon, didn't immediately respond to telephone and email messages inquiring about the pricing.
> 
> Some groups, however, appear to have paid up. Though most are listed on the event's homepage as "Bronze" sponsors &#8212; the free level of involvement, which is no longer available, the National Taxpayers Union came in at the $10,000 "Platinum" level, while the Tea Party Patriots, the conservative social network ResistNet, and California Republican Howard Kaloogian's Our Country Deserves Better PAC each ponied up at the $5,000 "Gold" level, while the Institute for Liberty got access to the protesters at the $2,500 "Silver" level.



*Platinum Co-Sponsor: National Taxpayers Union:*

Supporters of the flat tax, which would obviously benefit the rich. Their founder was also highly against Clinton and an investor in Newsmax.com However, I'll take their word for the most part and say they're a legit organization.

*Grassfire. org:* Grassfire.org - Innovative online, conservative organization

Where There's PR Smoke, There's Grassfire.org, Dude | Full Frontal Scrutiny

*Tea Party Patriots:*

FreedomWorks Says Jump, Tea Partiers Ask How High | TPMMuckraker



> Hey All, Not to be a pain, but this is not Tea Party Patriots logo to change. This is FreedomWorks logo and they have said they are keeping the original design. I do not know why this discussion is continuing.



Next up is: *Our Country Deserves Better:*

Our Country Deserves Better PAC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Our Country Deserves Better PAC (OCDB) is a political action committee (PAC) formed in August 2008 to oppose the election of Democratic Party presidential candidate Barack Obama. The organization, based in Sacramento, California, is one of the largest conservative PACs in the United States



Our Country Deserves Better PAC | Right Wing Watch



> Well, Ron Moore reports that Kaloogian is back with this new Our Country Deserves Better PAC ad comparing President Obama to Hitler and Iran's Mahmoud Ahmadinejad while furthering just about every myth and conspiracy theory currently swirling around in the right-wing ether:



*Let Freedom Ring:*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let_Freedom_Ring,_Inc.



> 'Let Freedom Ring, Inc.' is a Conservative think-tank that was set up in 2004 in the USA thanks to a $1 million donation from Dr John Templeton, Jr., President of the John Templeton Foundation. The organization seeks to promote the neo-conservative agenda led by President George W. Bush, and campaigns actively in favor of keeping troops in Iraq as part of the 'war on terror'. It claims that the war in Iraq was caused by Al Qaeda.[citation needed] "LFR" also claims to be a group standing against political attack ads, while at the same time maintaining that conservatives need to not be fazed by "'mud-slinging' coming from the left." [1]
> 
> Let Freedom Ring was also involved in organizing the nationwide "Tea Party" protests on April 15 2009, in part by sending out robocalls to potential participants the day before



Looks like their Leader is for freedom, THEIR version of freedom:



> His four personal, private donations totaling $1.1 million to the Yes on California constitutional amendment proposition 8 campaign to ban same-sex marriage have been attacked by gay activists[2]



*Rightmarch.com:*



> *In February of 2003, the socialist wannabe's at MoveOn.org led a coalition of 32 radical left-wing organizations -- including Feminist Majority, Greenpeace, National Gay and Lesbian Task Force, National Organization for Women (NOW), and Jesse Jackson's Rainbow/Push Coalition -- in what they called the "Virtual March on Washington". Their agenda: to oppose President Bush, the liberation of Iraq, and the War on Terror. Their efforts were widely reported to be demoralizing to our troops in the field.*
> 
> In response to the left's "Virtual March on Washington", RightMarch.com was formed in March of 2003 to lead the "Virtual March from the Right". RightMarch.com is a conservative organization dedicated to giving hundreds of thousands of hardworking, patriotic Americans across the country a strong collective voice in the political process. Our goal is to counter the well-financed antics of radical left-wing groups like MoveOn.org, by appealing to the grassroots "silent majority" to take action -- contacting government and business leaders; placing newspaper, radio and television ads; and holding the Left accountable for their anti-American antics. Our members have been responsible for literally MILLIONS of messages to our leaders since our beginning.



I think enough is said there. "Holding the Left accountable for their Anti-American antics" - Bullshit.

But let us continue down the list:

Wethepeoplerevolution.org - Maybe someone else could tell us more about it, however their website doesn't really say much.

*Club For Growth:*



> The Club for Growth is a fiscally conservative 501(c)(4) political organization with an affiliated political action committee (PAC) active in the United States of America. The Club advocates limited government, lower taxes, less government spending, free trade, and economic freedom. Its PAC endorses and raises money for pro-growth candidates
> .
> The Club was founded in 1999 by Stephen Moore, and today claims over 40000 members. The current president is the former Indiana Congressman, Chris Chocola.
> 
> On September 19, 2005, the Federal Election Commission filed suit against the Club for Growth for violations of the Federal Election Campaign Act for failing to register as a political action committee in the 2000, 2002, and 2004 congressional elections.[3] In September, 2007 the Club for Growth agreed to pay $350000 in civil penalties. The agreement, if approved by a federal judge, would mark the end of the lawsuit.



Do I really need to go on? I can continue. It's obvious that this "free" event was funded by lobbyist and PAC groups. This wasn't grassroots. Freedom works basically said we'll bring the people, you bring your money. Then those people got to heard what these people who PAID for their views to be heard.


----------



## Dr.House

Man, my BIL is gonna be pissed...

He didn't see one thin dime...  Paid for his own transportation and housing...  Made his own signs...

That sucks....


----------



## Modbert

Dr.House said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he wasn't old enough to vote for anyone but he would have voted for Barry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vote for Barry would have been a vote for the far-left...
> 
> It wasn't just R's at this protest...  There were I's and unhappy D's as well...
Click to expand...


Obama has been anything but Far Left since taking office. In fact, he's acting more Republican by the day.


----------



## Modbert

Dr.House said:


> Man, my BIL is gonna be pissed...
> 
> He didn't see one thin dime...  Paid for his own transportation and housing...  Made his own signs...
> 
> That sucks....



Did I say everyone there were lobbyists? No.

I'm simply stating that this wasn't grassroots as much as you'd like to think. Did your brother in law get to speak? He could of if he had a good $10,000 to spend.


----------



## Dr.House

Modbert said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolded is pure bullshit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's right. 09.12.09 March on Washington | The Tea Party Movement Goes to Capitol Hill
> 
> Look at the sponsors:
Click to expand...


Are those sponsors of the website?


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> how is he a hypocrite?  he dislikes the democrats more than he dislikes the republicans.  so what?



That's not why he is a hypocrite. He assumes that yesterday's rally was entirely grassroots but if any Liberal dares has a opinion, they're obviously on marching orders from KOS.


----------



## Modbert

Dr.House said:


> Are those sponsors of the website?



Some, however I believe all of them were sponsors yesterday at the rally. The politico link shows you how much you have to pay to be in each rung. Turns out to be able to speak to the masses, got to have a good amount to throw around from your checkbook.


----------



## Zona

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> A vote for Barry would have been a vote for the far-left...
> 
> It wasn't just R's at this protest...  There were I's and unhappy D's as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link please.  (A real one, not a photo shopped one this time perhaps?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a link to my brother in law, AutoZona?
> 
> He doesn't have a website and I'm not giving you his phone number...  You'd likely stalk him...
Click to expand...


Yes, please provide that link to autozona.  That would be great.    If not, you are a liar.


----------



## xotoxi

MarcATL said:


>


 
I am absolutely impressed that they were able to get a million people to all wear the same shade of grass green and to stand in the middle of the mall.

Now, that's a coordinated effort!


----------



## Zona

elvis3577 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link please.  (A real one, not a photo shopped one this time perhaps?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want a link to my brother in law, AutoZona?
> 
> He doesn't have a website and I'm not giving you his phone number...  You'd likely stalk him...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> threaten to give him a rimjob, maybe.
Click to expand...


Dude, Elvis.....gay.....I didnt know.  Please stop that gay agenda in here.  Its just nasty.  (Not that there is anything wrong with your lifestyle.).

Every other post of yours is Auto Zone rimjobs?  We get it, you like rainbows and rimjobs.  Whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## Dr.House

Modbert said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, my BIL is gonna be pissed...
> 
> He didn't see one thin dime...  Paid for his own transportation and housing...  Made his own signs...
> 
> That sucks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say everyone there were lobbyists? No.
> 
> I'm simply stating that this wasn't grassroots as much as you'd like to think. Did your brother in law get to speak? He could of if he had a good $10,000 to spend.
Click to expand...


I'd say the vast, vast majority of attenders were of the type of my BIL - people who decided to show up for a cause...


----------



## Dr.House

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link please.  (A real one, not a photo shopped one this time perhaps?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want a link to my brother in law, AutoZona?
> 
> He doesn't have a website and I'm not giving you his phone number...  You'd likely stalk him...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, please provide that link to autozona.  That would be great.    If not, you are a liar.
Click to expand...


What link, AutoZona?


----------



## Dr.House

Modbert said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those sponsors of the website?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some, however I believe all of them were sponsors yesterday at the rally. The politico link shows you how much you have to pay to be in each rung. Turns out to be able to speak to the masses, got to have a good amount to throw around from your checkbook.
Click to expand...


I haven't seen any pictures with sponsor signs at the event...  Not saying they don't exist, but the pics I'm seeing are of hand made/printed signs against Barry's crap...


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Now once again for the slow ones here.......WHY weren't these people protesting during the Bush admin? Answer that ONE LITTLE QUESTION!


----------



## noose4

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Now once again for the slow ones here.......WHY weren't these people protesting during the Bush admin? Answer that ONE LITTLE QUESTION!



because they are lemmings that take their marching orders from right wing radio and in right wing radio land everything republicans do is good and everything democrats do is bad.


----------



## Si modo

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Now once again for the slow ones here.......WHY weren't these people protesting during the Bush admin? Answer that ONE LITTLE QUESTION!


What evidence do you have that they weren't?

Your feelings are not evidence, FYI.


----------



## elvis

Zona said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want a link to my brother in law, AutoZona?
> 
> He doesn't have a website and I'm not giving you his phone number...  You'd likely stalk him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threaten to give him a rimjob, maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, Elvis.....gay.....I didnt know.  Please stop that gay agenda in here.  Its just nasty.  (Not that there is anything wrong with your lifestyle.).
> 
> Every other post of yours is Auto Zone rimjobs?  We get it, you like rainbows and rimjobs.  Whatever floats your boat I guess.
Click to expand...



you're the one with the faggy Nazi avatar, fuckstain.


----------



## Annie

MarcATL said:


> This should help put things in perspective a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This view gives a better shot of the Mall at Obama's Inauguration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for a MOVEMENT!
> 
> *Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!*


12: what time? On Obama's time? The 'party' time was 3pm. Interesting that you try this deception. Why so important? Ah, diaper is full, just like David's and Rahm's.


----------



## elvis

Annie said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should help put things in perspective a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This view gives a better shot of the Mall at Obama's Inauguration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for a MOVEMENT!
> 
> *Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12: what time? On Obama's time? The 'party' time was 3pm. Interesting that you try this deception. Why so important? Ah, diaper is full, just like David's and Rahm's.
Click to expand...


His Transformers are going to be taken away if he gets online again.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Si modo said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now once again for the slow ones here.......WHY weren't these people protesting during the Bush admin? Answer that ONE LITTLE QUESTION!
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that they weren't?
> 
> Your feelings are not evidence, FYI.
Click to expand...





WTF are you talking about!!!??? You know GD well those people were not protesting Bush's MASSIVE DEBT yet suddenly they are concerned about it once we have a Democratic President in the WH.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Si modo said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now once again for the slow ones here.......WHY weren't these people protesting during the Bush admin? Answer that ONE LITTLE QUESTION!
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that they weren't?
> 
> Your feelings are not evidence, FYI.
Click to expand...





I'm pretty sure we would have heard about TWO MILLION tax protesters.


----------



## Si modo

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now once again for the slow ones here.......WHY weren't these people protesting during the Bush admin? Answer that ONE LITTLE QUESTION!
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that they weren't?
> 
> Your feelings are not evidence, FYI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about!!!??? You know GD well those people were not protesting Bush's MASSIVE DEBT yet suddenly they are concerned about it once we have a Democratic President in the WH.
Click to expand...

No support?  No evidence?  It's clear you have no point when you can't even support your own fucking premise.  I am amazed that goes over your head.

I am talking about the fact that I was there yesterday AND I was at two anti-war protests in the District.  So, what I know godammed well is not at all what you feel.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Hey Elvis I would think you could find a picture with more people in it right? So why not show us a picture where the Teag Baggers have anywhere NEAR the inaguration?


----------



## Annie

Si modo said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now once again for the slow ones here.......WHY weren't these people protesting during the Bush admin? Answer that ONE LITTLE QUESTION!
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that they weren't?
> 
> Your feelings are not evidence, FYI.
Click to expand...


I already answered this, whether on this thread or another.


----------



## Si modo

Annie said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now once again for the slow ones here.......WHY weren't these people protesting during the Bush admin? Answer that ONE LITTLE QUESTION!
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that they weren't?
> 
> Your feelings are not evidence, FYI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already answered this, whether on this thread or another.
Click to expand...

I don't think CF caught it then.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Si modo said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that they weren't?
> 
> Your feelings are not evidence, FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about!!!??? You know GD well those people were not protesting Bush's MASSIVE DEBT yet suddenly they are concerned about it once we have a Democratic President in the WH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No support?  No evidence?  It's clear you have no point when you can't even support your own fucking premise.  I am amazed that goes over your head.
> 
> I am talking about the fact that I was there yesterday AND I was at two anti-war protests in the District.  So, what I know godammed well is not at all what you feel.
Click to expand...






WTF does a WAR protest have to due with a TAX protest? The FACT is these TEA BAGGER fucking morons let Bush spend money like a drunken sailor without saying BOO about it. So don't sit there and act fucking stupid you know my point is valid as does the media. WHERE WERE THEY DURING THE BUSH ADMIN!


----------



## Si modo

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about!!!??? You know GD well those people were not protesting Bush's MASSIVE DEBT yet suddenly they are concerned about it once we have a Democratic President in the WH.
> 
> 
> 
> No support?  No evidence?  It's clear you have no point when you can't even support your own fucking premise.  I am amazed that goes over your head.
> 
> I am talking about the fact that I was there yesterday AND I was at two anti-war protests in the District.  So, what I know godammed well is not at all what you feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does a WAR protest have to due with a TAX protest? ....
Click to expand...

Then obviously your question is fucking irrelevant.

Think before spewing forth.


----------



## Annie

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now once again for the slow ones here.......WHY weren't these people protesting during the Bush admin? Answer that ONE LITTLE QUESTION!
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that they weren't?
> 
> Your feelings are not evidence, FYI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about!!!??? You know GD well those people were not protesting Bush's MASSIVE DEBT yet suddenly they are concerned about it once we have a Democratic President in the WH.
Click to expand...


You must have been out for a diaper change, otherwise you'd never post something so stupid.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Kind of hard to find something that NEVER OCCURED YOU FREAKIN TWIT!


----------



## WillowTree

your desperation is not a pretty thing demoncwats..


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Desperation? Come on now explaining that NOBODY protested Bush's spending is NOT desperation it is a FACT. Show me ONE Tea Bag event that happened during the Bush admin.


----------



## MarcATL

elvis3577 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> go play with your transformers.  After that, it's time for your daily worship of Obaminous Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> How about you take one of my Transformer toys and shove it up your ass, then blow it out your ass?
> 
> Mmmkaaay?
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now once again for the slow ones here.......WHY weren't these people protesting during the Bush admin? Answer that ONE LITTLE QUESTION!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What evidence do you have that they weren't?
> 
> Your feelings are not evidence, FYI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about!!!??? You know GD well those people were not protesting Bush's MASSIVE DEBT yet suddenly they are concerned about it once we have a Democratic President in the WH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Desperation? Come on now explaining that NOBODY protested Bush's spending is NOT desperation it is a FACT. Show me ONE Tea Bag event that happened during the Bush admin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Si modo is bullshitting. She can't address the issue other than to give some personal anecdotal account of her going to a couple war protests back in BushCo days. She knows good n damn well there were NO protest to speak about coming from the far Rightwingnuts about BushCo's MASSIVE SPENDING, so she tries to discredit your point with fancy deceptive speech.
> 
> She's very good at that, her tongue was dipped in gold you see. But on closer inspection you will observe its just rust.
Click to expand...


----------



## elvis

MarcATL said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> go play with your transformers.  After that, it's time for your daily worship of Obaminous Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> How about you take one of my Transformer toys and shove it up your ass, then blow it out your ass?
> 
> Mmmkaaay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Desperation? Come on now explaining that NOBODY protested Bush's spending is NOT desperation it is a FACT. Show me ONE Tea Bag event that happened during the Bush admin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Si modo is bullshitting. She can't address the issue other than to give some personal anecdotal account of her going to a couple war protests back in BushCo days. She knows good n damn well there were NO protest to speak about coming from the far Rightwingnuts about BushCo's MASSIVE SPENDING, so she tries to discredit your point with fancy deceptive speech.
> 
> She's very good at that, her tongue was dipped in gold you see. But on closer inspection you will observe its just rust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're the one with the avatar, fuckstick.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.House

elvis3577 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you take one of my Transformer toys and shove it up your ass, then blow it out your ass?
> 
> Mmmkaaay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo is bullshitting. She can't address the issue other than to give some personal anecdotal account of her going to a couple war protests back in BushCo days. She knows good n damn well there were NO protest to speak about coming from the far Rightwingnuts about BushCo's MASSIVE SPENDING, so she tries to discredit your point with fancy deceptive speech.
> 
> She's very good at that, her tongue was dipped in gold you see. But on closer inspection you will observe its just rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're the one with the avatar, fuckstick.
Click to expand...


And he admits he plays with toys...


----------



## Liability

elvis3577 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you take one of my Transformer toys and shove it up your ass, then blow it out your ass?
> 
> Mmmkaaay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo is bullshitting. She can't address the issue other than to give some personal anecdotal account of her going to a couple war protests back in BushCo days. She knows good n damn well there were NO protest to speak about coming from the far Rightwingnuts about BushCo's MASSIVE SPENDING, so she tries to discredit your point with fancy deceptive speech.
> 
> She's very good at that, her tongue was dipped in gold you see. But on closer inspection you will observe its just rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're the one with the avatar, fuckstick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted in full just so I could note:
> 
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!*
> 
> Funniest post of the day!
Click to expand...


----------



## Intense

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Desperation? Come on now explaining that NOBODY protested Bush's spending is NOT desperation it is a FACT. Show me ONE Tea Bag event that happened during the Bush admin.



In Anderson Coopers Bedroom. Do you tea bag shit head?


----------



## WillowTree

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Desperation? Come on now explaining that NOBODY protested Bush's spending is NOT desperation it is a FACT. Show me ONE Tea Bag event that happened during the Bush admin.



I watch the same programs you do,, I thought the dodo that was bawling out that question was desperate same as you.. neither one of you have sense enough to realize that things are reaching critical mass. Under President Bush the economy did well, not until the congresscritters known as demoncwats took over did things start to tank,, and back track that all the way to bawney fwank and the housing failures and well, you get the picture.. now you demoncwats are in power you have the WH and both houses and you have spent more money in six months than all the other presidents combined,, hence the tea parties.. now both of you would do well to stop looking so damn desperate.


----------



## Zona

Dr.House said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you take one of my Transformer toys and shove it up your ass, then blow it out your ass?
> 
> Mmmkaaay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo is bullshitting. She can't address the issue other than to give some personal anecdotal account of her going to a couple war protests back in BushCo days. She knows good n damn well there were NO protest to speak about coming from the far Rightwingnuts about BushCo's MASSIVE SPENDING, so she tries to discredit your point with fancy deceptive speech.
> 
> She's very good at that, her tongue was dipped in gold you see. But on closer inspection you will observe its just rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're the one with the avatar, fuckstick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he admits he plays with toys...
Click to expand...


You too.  PLease see above.  Perhaps you and Elvis can get a room. That is so cute.


----------



## elvis

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're the one with the avatar, fuckstick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he admits he plays with toys...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You too.  PLease see above.  Perhaps you and Elvis can get a room. That is so cute.
Click to expand...


you're the one who asks about rimjobs for your boyfriend in a public forum, dumbfuck.


----------



## Zona

elvis3577 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he admits he plays with toys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You too.  PLease see above.  Perhaps you and Elvis can get a room. That is so cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're the one who asks about rimjobs for your boyfriend in a public forum, dumbfuck.
Click to expand...


Again, a post with you saying boyfriend, and rimjobs....so gay..

Look, I am not interested in your lifestyle.   Get it?  I like women.  Sorry.


----------



## elvis

Zona said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> You too.  PLease see above.  Perhaps you and Elvis can get a room. That is so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're the one who asks about rimjobs for your boyfriend in a public forum, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, a post with you saying boyfriend, and rimjobs....so gay..
> 
> Look, I am not interested in your lifestyle.   Get it?  I like women.  Sorry.
Click to expand...


you're not interested in my lifestyle, buttfuck?  that means you don't like women.


----------



## MarcATL

WillowTree said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Desperation? Come on now explaining that NOBODY protested Bush's spending is NOT desperation it is a FACT. Show me ONE Tea Bag event that happened during the Bush admin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the same programs you do,, I thought the dodo that was bawling out that question was desperate same as you.. neither one of you have sense enough to realize that things are reaching critical mass. Under President Bush the economy did well, not until the congresscritters known as demoncwats took over did things start to tank,, and back track that all the way to bawney fwank and the housing failures and well, you get the picture.. now you demoncwats are in power you have the WH and both houses and you have spent more money in six months than all the other presidents combined,, hence the tea parties.. now both of you would do well to stop looking so damn desperate.
Click to expand...


How can you be overwhelmingly ignorant. The instant Bush took office the economy started to tank. It went back up again for a couple of years and then it really sunk, its been sinking ever since.

Where do you get your news and information from Cracker Jack boxes?


----------



## elvis

MarcATL said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Desperation? Come on now explaining that NOBODY protested Bush's spending is NOT desperation it is a FACT. Show me ONE Tea Bag event that happened during the Bush admin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the same programs you do,, I thought the dodo that was bawling out that question was desperate same as you.. neither one of you have sense enough to realize that things are reaching critical mass. Under President Bush the economy did well, not until the congresscritters known as demoncwats took over did things start to tank,, and back track that all the way to bawney fwank and the housing failures and well, you get the picture.. now you demoncwats are in power you have the WH and both houses and you have spent more money in six months than all the other presidents combined,, hence the tea parties.. now both of you would do well to stop looking so damn desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you be overwhelmingly ignorant. The instant Bush took office the economy started to tank. It went back up again for a couple of years and then it really sunk, its been sinking ever since.
> 
> Where do you get your news and information from Cracker Jack boxes?
Click to expand...


well, you get yours from your toybox......


----------



## Zona

elvis3577 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're the one who asks about rimjobs for your boyfriend in a public forum, dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a post with you saying boyfriend, and rimjobs....so gay..
> 
> Look, I am not interested in your lifestyle.   Get it?  I like women.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're not interested in my lifestyle, *buttfuck*?  that means you don't like women.
Click to expand...


Buttfuck?  Damn dude...how much more can you come out?


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Amazing Photos: 9/12 march on Washington vs. USA Today National Mall schematic - Stealth Fusion Forum - World Breaking News

Several pictures showing the crowds, for those consumed with body counts.


----------



## Zona

The people there reprented all Americans.  That crowd was so diverse.
















It looks like an after party from the last RNC convention.  LOL


----------



## Zona

Check out it out...on the bottom right side....that guy's poster...

"where is transparancy".  LOL

Thanks basicgreatguy...these are fantastic.


----------



## jillian

RadiomanATL said:


> Anyone trying to compare the two events, in any way, is a moron.
> 
> And that includes you Marco.



I don't think he's comparing the events... I think he's just pointing out what a big crowd looks like so that it's clear that certain parties are overinflating yesterday's numbers.


----------



## MarcATL

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone trying to compare the two events, in any way, is a moron.
> 
> And that includes you Marco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's comparing the events... I think he's just pointing out what a big crowd looks like so that it's clear that certain parties are overinflating yesterday's numbers.
Click to expand...


Thank you.


----------



## elvis

Zona said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a post with you saying boyfriend, and rimjobs....so gay..
> 
> Look, I am not interested in your lifestyle.   Get it?  I like women.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're not interested in my lifestyle, *buttfuck*?  that means you don't like women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buttfuck?  Damn dude...how much more can you come out?
Click to expand...


If you wouldn't lie about what sex you are, half the things I have said the last couple days wouldn't be half as insulting.


----------



## elvis

And to be honest, I don't have any problem with the gay pride flag or homosexuality  itself, if that's what you're into.  so you're not insulting me by showing the gay pride flag.  only reason you're so insulted by this stuff is because you lied about being a man or woman.


----------



## Intense

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Desperation? Come on now explaining that NOBODY protested Bush's spending is NOT desperation it is a FACT. Show me ONE Tea Bag event that happened during the Bush admin.



Just pointing out that Labeling a Political protest after a Sex Act, is inappropriate at best. 

Why not leave Tea Bagging in the Bedroom Perv?


----------



## Zona

elvis3577 said:


> And to be honest, I don't have any problem with the gay pride flag or homosexuality  itself, if that's what you're into.  so you're not insulting me by showing the gay pride flag.  only reason you're so insulted by this stuff is because you lied about being a man or woman.



What the hell are you talking about?  Seriously.  What the hell are you talking about.

Not only are you sexually confused (or perhaps not, maybe you are finally finally good with the gay thing..) but you think I am female as well?

Dude, you are a mess.  Good luck with your life and please try and stop hitting on me.  I am a heterosexual male married to a woman.  I know you find my life disgusting, but sorry.


----------



## Zona

By the way, where was Beck during this grand get together of Real mericans...?


----------



## Intense

Did you miss him or something?


----------



## Dr.House

"BeckPalinHannityLimbaugh!!!11!"  _- AutoZona_


----------



## hjmick

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, radio, they do compare, and you are wrong.  The facts and the logical interpretation therein prove it.



Wrong, the two events are in no way comparable. One is the historic swearing in of this country's first half-Black President, the other is a protest. A more accurate comparison could be made by using the Million Man March and it's turnout and comparing those to the numbers attending the Tea Party.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zona said:


> By the way, where was Beck during this grand get together of Real mericans...?



He had to work.


----------



## HUGGY

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, where was Beck during this grand get together of Real mericans...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had to work.
Click to expand...


That should make all of the mental health hospitals bastions of industry.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

HUGGY said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, where was Beck during this grand get together of Real mericans...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That should make all of the mental health hospitals bastions of industry.
Click to expand...


I guess you would know.


----------



## Maple

Read it and weep libs, the count is coming out.

Up to two million march on US Capitol to protest Obama's 'socialist' ... - White House


----------



## Otter_Creek

Hateful obots are getting desperate in light of the acorn demise.


----------



## Vel

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now once again for the slow ones here.......WHY weren't these people protesting during the Bush admin? Answer that ONE LITTLE QUESTION!
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that they weren't?
> 
> Your feelings are not evidence, FYI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure we would have heard about TWO MILLION tax protesters.
Click to expand...



And I'm pretty sure that we DID hear about 2 million tax protesters. It was called the 2006 mid-term election. It's not anyone else's fault if you're not smart enough to recognize it for what it was.


----------



## Maple

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Hey Elvis I would think you could find a picture with more people in it right? So why not show us a picture where the Teag Baggers have anywhere NEAR the inaguration?



We will see, but yeah, when you look at the pictures some are saying it was the largest rally in many of years and the good news is that all those conservatives ceaned up after themselves, something the libs let other people do, surprising when you consider that it's the libs i.e. progressives that are supposed to be the big environmentalists. The protestors left it clean and picked up and carried out their own trash.

BTW the pictures are all over this board, I posted some earlier.


----------



## Zona

Dr.House said:


> "BeckPalinHannityLimbaugh!!!11!"  _- AutoZona_



Where was Beck, Palin, Hannity or Limbaugh during this 9/12 cluster.  By the way, Michelle Malkin said there were two million people there....lol

Two million!  LOL.

Oh and no Beck.  He was a key person for this....and he wasnt even there....why not?  LOL


----------



## Zona

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, where was Beck during this grand get together of Real mericans...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had to work.
Click to expand...


Yup...on Saturday...the day a rally he had a lot ot do with took place.  Yup, he had to work.  I agree with ya.


----------



## Zona

Maple said:


> Read it and weep libs, the count is coming out.
> 
> Up to two million march on US Capitol to protest Obama's 'socialist'*... - White House



Psssstt....it was 70 thousand, tops.

You were close though...you were only off by 1,930,000 people.  Close enough.


----------



## Zona

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Hey Elvis I would think you could find a picture with more people in it right? So why not show us a picture where the Teag Baggers have anywhere NEAR the inaguration?



I heard a woman on the radio today say it was as many as the inaguration.  Seriously...she said that.  Wow.


----------



## fiddystorms

MSNBC is reporting Hundreds of thousands attended.  
youtube.com/watch?v=CpX4BWP3vUA&videos=4TRtCkUM2ac

  Wow, I can't believe it... this is awesome... NeoCOMMs are losing their minds!  They are petrified at this movement!  I was there.  There were at least a mil and a half.  The sea of people was unbelievable.  Next year we're going to invite Guiness Book of World Records to record it.  We'll all raise a glass in celebration with the worlds largest toast.

I still can't get over how desperate they are to cast doubt on this thing.  They do this all the time and end up  digging a bigger hole for themselves as they've done all summer long.  They defended Van Jones to the end.  

I must've missed something Zona... why was Beck supposed to be there?  Why would we need him there?  That's what separates us, we don't need a leader to follow, you are pasrt of a collective that needs a leader.  We went as individuals to protest your collectives wants.   

Also, MSNBC is reporting Hundreds of thousands attended.  Ouch, Sorry Zona.
youtube.com/watch?v=CpX4BWP3vUA&videos=4TRtCkUM2ac

PS, NAZI = National Socialist Party.  Socialism is a left wing movement.


----------



## veritas

I wonder how many teaslaggers would have showed up if it were 10 degrees outside, because that's what it was for the inauguration. If it had been a balmy 74, then 10 million people easy would have shown up to Obama's inauguration.


----------



## Liability

veritas said:


> I wonder how many teaslaggers would have showed up if it were 10 degrees outside, because that's what it was for the inauguration. If it had been a balmy 74, then 10 million people easy would have shown up to Obama's inauguration.




Only 10 million?

You libs really settle for so little.


----------



## Intense

veritas said:


> I wonder how many teaslaggers would have showed up if it were 10 degrees outside, because that's what it was for the inauguration. If it had been a balmy 74, then 10 million people easy would have shown up to Obama's inauguration.



This really has you obsessed.


----------



## Dr.House

Zona said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Elvis I would think you could find a picture with more people in it right? So why not show us a picture where the Teag Baggers have anywhere NEAR the inaguration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a woman on the radio today say it was as many as the inaguration.  Seriously...she said that.  Wow.
Click to expand...


You know how to use a radio?

Seriously?  Wow...

Impressive for you, AutoZona....


----------



## RadiomanATL

Modbert said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they do not.
> 
> 1) The inauguration was planned for months.
> 2) The inauguration was a first time in history kind of event
> 3) The inauguration was promoted, hyped and talked about, rightfully so, all over the media leading up to the event.
> 
> The protests yesterday had none of these factors in play.
> 
> If you leave out these facts from your equation, your interpretation will be faulty, and not at all logical.
> 
> The two do not compare. At all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, this event was in planning since March.
Click to expand...


OK, maybe it was. I consider myself a relatively plugged in kinda guy, as are yourself and the vast majority of people here. I didn't hear about until the day of the event. And I didn't see any posts here regarding it until the day of the event. *Shrug* There may have been posts here about it prior to it, not saying that they weren't. But I didn't see them.



> This is also a first time in history kind of event considering the circumstances.



A protest in Washington. LOL. No way that is a first kind in history kind of event.



> This protest was also promoted, hyped, and talked about all over the media.



Maybe it was. I dunno. But again, I didn't hear about it. And hyped (again, rightfully so) as much as the inaugural? No way.


----------



## RadiomanATL

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone trying to compare the two events, in any way, is a moron.
> 
> And that includes you Marco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's comparing the events... I think he's just pointing out what a big crowd looks like so that it's clear that certain parties are overinflating yesterday's numbers.
Click to expand...


Yeaaaahhhh....about that. Better read a little more into the thread. He was trying to compare the two, as were a few other posters.


----------



## RadiomanATL

RadiomanATL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, radio, they do compare, and you are wrong.  The facts and the logical interpretation therein prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they do not.
> 
> 1) The inauguration was planned for months.
> 2) The inauguration was a first time in history kind of event
> 3) The inauguration was promoted, hyped and talked about, rightfully so, all over the media leading up to the event.
> 
> The protests yesterday had none of these factors in play.
> 
> If you leave out these facts from your equation, your interpretation will be faulty, and not at all logical.
> 
> The two do not compare. At all.
Click to expand...


DevNell, 

I have now read through all of the posts that have occurred since I have last signed on on this thread. I didn't see a reply from you attempting to point out where I may be wrong in my reasoning. I did receive your neg-rep though. Thank you for that. But instead of calling me another nutjob for my above post in the neg-rep PM, perhaps you should attempt to logically show me where I may be incorrect in saying that the inaugural and the protest were not the same in scope, size or historical importance?

I look forward to your reply.


----------



## seth1492

RadiomanATL said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, radio, they do compare, and you are wrong.  The facts and the logical interpretation therein prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they do not.
> 
> 1) The inauguration was planned for months.
> 2) The inauguration was a first time in history kind of event
> 3) The inauguration was promoted, hyped and talked about, rightfully so, all over the media leading up to the event.
> 
> The protests yesterday had none of these factors in play.
> 
> If you leave out these facts from your equation, your interpretation will be faulty, and not at all logical.
> 
> The two do not compare. At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DevNell,
> 
> I have now read through all of the posts that have occurred since I have last signed on on this thread. I didn't see a reply from you attempting to point out where I may be wrong in my reasoning. I did receive your neg-rep though. Thank you for that. But instead of calling me another nutjob for my above post in the neg-rep PM, perhaps you should attempt to logically show me where I may be incorrect in saying that the inaugural and the protest were not the same in scope, size or historical importance?
> 
> I look forward to your reply.
Click to expand...


You are exactly right... the two events are not to be compared and have no relation to each other.  One was a national event, the other was a protest movement.  One was a government sponsored event, the other was not.  One was covered on every news station and watched in schools and public offices, the other was not. I am not saying that both do not have significance to our nation because they do, but they are not in the same class of events and therefore are not comparable.

The fact that anyone would say that the inaguration is proof of Obama's supporting #'s and then compare them to the Tea Party event is dense and dumb.  I dislike Obama, but I watched the event and probably would have been there.  I have and will never support Obama, but I would have been there if I could.... not support him, but witness the event... they are totally different.


----------



## Jay Canuck

*[SIZE=+1]Michelle Malkin, caught lying[/SIZE]* 
 *Link* 
* Excerpt:* 
Teabagger-birther-handjobs claim that ABC News had reported crowd size as 1 million to 1.5 million people. Problem is, ABC never said that:At no time did ABC News, or its affiliates, report a number anywhere near as large. ABCNews.com reported an approximate figure of 60,000 to 70,000 protesters, attributed to the D.C., fire department. In its reports, ABC News Radio described the crowd as "tens of thousands." Here's the picture Michelle Malkin's been spreading about Saturday's Obama protest: 





Here's a live shot, according to *Osbornink.com* 





 Looks to me like nobody showed up.


----------



## Intense

Jay Canuck said:


> *[SIZE=+1]Michelle Malkin, caught lying[/SIZE]*
> *Link*
> * Excerpt:*
> Teabagger-birther-handjobs claim that ABC News had reported crowd size as 1 million to 1.5 million people. Problem is, ABC never said that:At no time did ABC News, or its affiliates, report a number anywhere near as large. ABCNews.com reported an approximate figure of 60,000 to 70,000 protesters, attributed to the D.C., fire department. In its reports, ABC News Radio described the crowd as "tens of thousands." Here's the picture Michelle Malkin's been spreading about Saturday's Obama protest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a live shot, according to *Osbornink.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me like nobody showed up.



I'm confused now. What exactly are Tea-Baggers a club of Gay Activists that showed up at the wrong Rally, on the wrong day???


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Jay Canuck said:


> *[SIZE=+1]Michelle Malkin, caught lying[/SIZE]*
> *Link*
> * Excerpt:*
> Teabagger-birther-handjobs claim that ABC News had reported crowd size as 1 million to 1.5 million people. Problem is, ABC never said that:At no time did ABC News, or its affiliates, report a number anywhere near as large. ABCNews.com reported an approximate figure of 60,000 to 70,000 protesters, attributed to the D.C., fire department. In its reports, ABC News Radio described the crowd as "tens of thousands." Here's the picture Michelle Malkin's been spreading about Saturday's Obama protest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a live shot, according to *Osbornink.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me like nobody showed up.



You're a fucking idiot. But you already know that. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sjvc6baor8]YouTube - 9/12 Protest Washington DC Time Lapse Footage 0800 - 1130[/ame]


----------



## Maple

fiddystorms said:


> MSNBC is reporting Hundreds of thousands attended.
> youtube.com/watch?v=CpX4BWP3vUA&videos=4TRtCkUM2ac
> 
> Wow, I can't believe it... this is awesome... NeoCOMMs are losing their minds!  They are petrified at this movement!  I was there.  There were at least a mil and a half.  The sea of people was unbelievable.  Next year we're going to invite Guiness Book of World Records to record it.  We'll all raise a glass in celebration with the worlds largest toast.
> 
> I still can't get over how desperate they are to cast doubt on this thing.  They do this all the time and end up  digging a bigger hole for themselves as they've done all summer long.  They defended Van Jones to the end.
> 
> I must've missed something Zona... why was Beck supposed to be there?  Why would we need him there?  That's what separates us, we don't need a leader to follow, you are pasrt of a collective that needs a leader.  We went as individuals to protest your collectives wants.
> 
> Also, MSNBC is reporting Hundreds of thousands attended.  Ouch, Sorry Zona.
> youtube.com/watch?v=CpX4BWP3vUA&videos=4TRtCkUM2ac
> 
> PS, NAZI = National Socialist Party.  Socialism is a left wing movement.



Really? You were there, I would have liked to have been there, I have attended some of my local tea parties but that looked huge, the libs are still trying to downplay it. Sure looked like it was fun though. What's your guesstimate on the crowd size?


----------



## Maple

veritas said:


> I wonder how many teaslaggers would have showed up if it were 10 degrees outside, because that's what it was for the inauguration. If it had been a balmy 74, then 10 million people easy would have shown up to Obama's inauguration.



I don't know, but those conservatives from all over the country can wear their coats, boots and hats too. I would have done it.


----------



## Maple

RadiomanATL said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they do not.
> 
> 1) The inauguration was planned for months.
> 2) The inauguration was a first time in history kind of event
> 3) The inauguration was promoted, hyped and talked about, rightfully so, all over the media leading up to the event.
> 
> The protests yesterday had none of these factors in play.
> 
> If you leave out these facts from your equation, your interpretation will be faulty, and not at all logical.
> 
> The two do not compare. At all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, this event was in planning since March.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, maybe it was. I consider myself a relatively plugged in kinda guy, as are yourself and the vast majority of people here. I didn't hear about until the day of the event. And I didn't see any posts here regarding it until the day of the event. *Shrug* There may have been posts here about it prior to it, not saying that they weren't. But I didn't see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also a first time in history kind of event considering the circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A protest in Washington. LOL. No way that is a first kind in history kind of event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This protest was also promoted, hyped, and talked about all over the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it was. I dunno. But again, I didn't hear about it. And hyped (again, rightfully so) as much as the inaugural? No way.
Click to expand...


The reason you are clueless about these events is that you have not watched FOX news and have been left unaware of this movement. ABC, NBC, CBS and MSNBC don't want you to know these things so they don't report on it. Charlie Gibson, remember him, major network news anchor that interviewed Sarah Palin, you know, the guy that was doing everything he could to intimidate her. He was asked about ACORN on a radio program yesterday and stated laughingly, that he knew nothing about it.  Watch Fox and you will get the news from both sides of the spectrum, they have several liberals and several conservatives, plus independents. You get it all on Fox, you won't get anything from the others and you will be left clueless again.

I went to a tea party protest in Feb, we were protesting the bailuts, the stimulus bill and the national debt, on April 14th and 15th, they happened all over the country. You would have seen this had you been tuned into the right channel.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Don't you mean the REICH chanel?


----------



## MarcATL

"Watch FOXNews and you will get both sides of the spectrum."

*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!*
























That was RICH!

The only "both sides of the spectrum" thats on FOXNews is Right and Far-Right.


----------



## Dr.House

Does this mean you stopped playing with toys, MarcATL?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

MarcATL said:


> "Watch FOXNews and you will get both sides of the spectrum."
> 
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was RICH!
> 
> The only "both sides of the spectrum" thats on FOXNews is Right and Far-Right.



Yea there are no liberal viewpoints on Fox, unless you include these liberals, Ellis Heinican, Susan Estrich, Chris Wallace, Geraldo Rivera, Alan Colmes, Bernie Sanders, John Edwards, Mark Mellman, Terry McAuliffe, Rev. Al Sharpton, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sen. Dennis Kucinich, Rep. Charles Rangle, Minister Hashim Nzinga, Geraldine Ferraro, Bob Beckel, Lanny Davis, Joe Lieberman, Tammy Bruce, Pat Caddell, Neal Gabler, Jane Hall, Jeff Cohen, Juan WIlliams, Mara Liason, Morton Kondracke, Rosie O'Donnell, Ed Asner, Steven Baldwin, Alec Baldwin, Matt Damon, Mile Farrell etc.......And this list doesn't include who knows how many who have been interviewed for various stories, appear on the O'Reilly Factor, Hannity & Colmes etc...


You're a stupid fuck!  But you knew that ....right?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Maple said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, this event was in planning since March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, maybe it was. I consider myself a relatively plugged in kinda guy, as are yourself and the vast majority of people here. I didn't hear about until the day of the event. And I didn't see any posts here regarding it until the day of the event. *Shrug* There may have been posts here about it prior to it, not saying that they weren't. But I didn't see them.
> 
> 
> 
> A protest in Washington. LOL. No way that is a first kind in history kind of event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This protest was also promoted, hyped, and talked about all over the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it was. I dunno. But again, I didn't hear about it. And hyped (again, rightfully so) as much as the inaugural? No way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason you are clueless about these events is that you have not watched FOX news and have been left unaware of this movement. ABC, NBC, CBS and MSNBC don't want you to know these things so they don't report on it. Charlie Gibson, remember him, major network news anchor that interviewed Sarah Palin, you know, the guy that was doing everything he could to intimidate her. He was asked about ACORN on a radio program yesterday and stated laughingly, that he knew nothing about it.  Watch Fox and you will get the news from both sides of the spectrum, they have several liberals and several conservatives, plus independents. You get it all on Fox, you won't get anything from the others and you will be left clueless again.
> 
> I went to a tea party protest in Feb, we were protesting the bailuts, the stimulus bill and the national debt, on April 14th and 15th, they happened all over the country. You would have seen this had you been tuned into the right channel.
Click to expand...


So inadevertantly, you prove my point.

The inaugural was covered more. Exponentially so.


----------



## Intense

Lonestar_logic said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Watch FOXNews and you will get both sides of the spectrum."
> 
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was RICH!
> 
> The only "both sides of the spectrum" thats on FOXNews is Right and Far-Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea there are no liberal viewpoints on Fox, unless you include these liberals, Ellis Heinican, Susan Estrich, Chris Wallace, Geraldo Rivera, Alan Colmes, Bernie Sanders, John Edwards, Mark Mellman, Terry McAuliffe, Rev. Al Sharpton, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sen. Dennis Kucinich, Rep. Charles Rangle, Minister Hashim Nzinga, Geraldine Ferraro, Bob Beckel, Lanny Davis, Joe Lieberman, Tammy Bruce, Pat Caddell, Neal Gabler, Jane Hall, Jeff Cohen, Juan WIlliams, Mara Liason, Morton Kondracke, Rosie O'Donnell, Ed Asner, Steven Baldwin, Alec Baldwin, Matt Damon, Mile Farrell etc.......And this list doesn't include who knows how many who have been interviewed for various stories, appear on the O'Reilly Factor, Hannity & Colmes etc...
> 
> 
> You're a stupid fuck!  But you knew that ....right?
Click to expand...


Is that why the Defense of ACORN on these Boards is so Lame, these morons are actually honoring a News Black out and have no Idea of the True Gravity of this. This makes Watergate look like Nap Time in comparison and They voluntarily put their heads in the sand while demanding Proof from us which they refuse to look at?


----------



## Zona

Liability said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many teaslaggers would have showed up if it were 10 degrees outside, because that's what it was for the inauguration. If it had been a balmy 74, then 10 million people easy would have shown up to Obama's inauguration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 10 million?
> 
> You libs really settle for so little.
Click to expand...


10 million is better than 70k.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Intense said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Watch FOXNews and you will get both sides of the spectrum."
> 
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was RICH!
> 
> The only "both sides of the spectrum" thats on FOXNews is Right and Far-Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea there are no liberal viewpoints on Fox, unless you include these liberals, Ellis Heinican, Susan Estrich, Chris Wallace, Geraldo Rivera, Alan Colmes, Bernie Sanders, John Edwards, Mark Mellman, Terry McAuliffe, Rev. Al Sharpton, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sen. Dennis Kucinich, Rep. Charles Rangle, Minister Hashim Nzinga, Geraldine Ferraro, Bob Beckel, Lanny Davis, Joe Lieberman, Tammy Bruce, Pat Caddell, Neal Gabler, Jane Hall, Jeff Cohen, Juan WIlliams, Mara Liason, Morton Kondracke, Rosie O'Donnell, Ed Asner, Steven Baldwin, Alec Baldwin, Matt Damon, Mile Farrell etc.......And this list doesn't include who knows how many who have been interviewed for various stories, appear on the O'Reilly Factor, Hannity & Colmes etc...
> 
> 
> You're a stupid fuck!  But you knew that ....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why the Defense of ACORN on these Boards is so Lame, these morons are actually honoring a News Black out and have no Idea of the True Gravity of this. This makes Watergate look like Nap Time in comparison and They voluntarily put their heads in the sand while demanding Proof from us which they refuse to look at?
Click to expand...


That could be it. Seen no evil , hear no evil, unless it's a conservative. And even then they have to make shit up.


----------



## RadiomanATL

RadiomanATL said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, radio, they do compare, and you are wrong.  The facts and the logical interpretation therein prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they do not.
> 
> 1) The inauguration was planned for months.
> 2) The inauguration was a first time in history kind of event
> 3) The inauguration was promoted, hyped and talked about, rightfully so, all over the media leading up to the event.
> 
> The protests yesterday had none of these factors in play.
> 
> If you leave out these facts from your equation, your interpretation will be faulty, and not at all logical.
> 
> The two do not compare. At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DevNell,
> 
> I have now read through all of the posts that have occurred since I have last signed on on this thread. I didn't see a reply from you attempting to point out where I may be wrong in my reasoning. I did receive your neg-rep though. Thank you for that. But instead of calling me another nutjob for my above post in the neg-rep PM, perhaps you should attempt to logically show me where I may be incorrect in saying that the inaugural and the protest were not the same in scope, size or historical importance?
> 
> I look forward to your reply.
Click to expand...


Well Dev, It has been 2 days, and I see you have logged on since I posted my response to your n-rep comment...and yet still no response on the board. From this I can only draw a few conclusions:

1) You have not seen my previous post. 
2) You saw it and did not respond because...
    a) You have no logical rebuttal because you have no rhetorical leg to stand on.
    b) You are a coward.


Are there any other options?


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Really guys if you were protesting what you CLAIM to protest I would be right there beside you BUT IT IS NOT! And I think everyone here KNOWS IT!


----------



## Annie

Intense said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Watch FOXNews and you will get both sides of the spectrum."
> 
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was RICH!
> 
> The only "both sides of the spectrum" thats on FOXNews is Right and Far-Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea there are no liberal viewpoints on Fox, unless you include these liberals, Ellis Heinican, Susan Estrich, Chris Wallace, Geraldo Rivera, Alan Colmes, Bernie Sanders, John Edwards, Mark Mellman, Terry McAuliffe, Rev. Al Sharpton, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sen. Dennis Kucinich, Rep. Charles Rangle, Minister Hashim Nzinga, Geraldine Ferraro, Bob Beckel, Lanny Davis, Joe Lieberman, Tammy Bruce, Pat Caddell, Neal Gabler, Jane Hall, Jeff Cohen, Juan WIlliams, Mara Liason, Morton Kondracke, Rosie O'Donnell, Ed Asner, Steven Baldwin, Alec Baldwin, Matt Damon, Mile Farrell etc.......And this list doesn't include who knows how many who have been interviewed for various stories, appear on the O'Reilly Factor, Hannity & Colmes etc...
> 
> 
> You're a stupid fuck!  But you knew that ....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why the Defense of ACORN on these Boards is so Lame, these morons are actually honoring a News Black out and have no Idea of the True Gravity of this. This makes Watergate look like Nap Time in comparison and They voluntarily put their heads in the sand while demanding Proof from us which they refuse to look at?
Click to expand...


How about there really isn't any defense of ACORN? How about most 'liberals' even get that?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Annie said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea there are no liberal viewpoints on Fox, unless you include these liberals, Ellis Heinican, Susan Estrich, Chris Wallace, Geraldo Rivera, Alan Colmes, Bernie Sanders, John Edwards, Mark Mellman, Terry McAuliffe, Rev. Al Sharpton, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sen. Dennis Kucinich, Rep. Charles Rangle, Minister Hashim Nzinga, Geraldine Ferraro, Bob Beckel, Lanny Davis, Joe Lieberman, Tammy Bruce, Pat Caddell, Neal Gabler, Jane Hall, Jeff Cohen, Juan WIlliams, Mara Liason, Morton Kondracke, Rosie O'Donnell, Ed Asner, Steven Baldwin, Alec Baldwin, Matt Damon, Mile Farrell etc.......And this list doesn't include who knows how many who have been interviewed for various stories, appear on the O'Reilly Factor, Hannity & Colmes etc...
> 
> 
> You're a stupid fuck!  But you knew that ....right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why the Defense of ACORN on these Boards is so Lame, these morons are actually honoring a News Black out and have no Idea of the True Gravity of this. This makes Watergate look like Nap Time in comparison and They voluntarily put their heads in the sand while demanding Proof from us which they refuse to look at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about there really isn't any defense of ACORN? How about most 'liberals' even get that?
Click to expand...


Most liberals get that? That sentiment is not reflected in this forum, not from what i've seen. Some refuse to watch the videos, some accuse Fox news of entrapment and editing it in a way that puts Acorn in a bad light and others believe Acorn is doing a noble thing by helping the downtrodden and see's these videos as isolated events. So my question would be , where are all the liberals of which you asked about?


----------



## Intense

It sort of reminds me of "Logans Run".


On Health Care.  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOi8dDmF6to]YouTube - Farrah on Logans Run[/ame]


On Medicare. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSnLU9nyFSA[/ame]


----------

